# Pro-grip now at new unit (Larbert)



## ayrshireteggy (Dec 13, 2006)

I know a few of you get your alignment done there. Just to let you know that Pro-grip have now moved to a new unit at Larbert (not too far from where they were in Bonnybridge).

http://www.pro-grip.org.uk

I was up today to get the alignment done on my car. He really does a fantastic job. Money well spent to make sure the car is set up properly. :thumb:


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

good to know,was thinking of getting coil overs and this place isnt too far away


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Good to know they are clued up now!! LOL

They used to get a bit freaked out when the old Subaru drivers rolled up with custom settings wanting dialed in!!


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Dougster said:


> Good to know they are clued up now!! LOL
> 
> They used to get a bit freaked out when the old Subaru drivers rolled up with custom settings wanting dialed in!!


Think you'll find they've always been very clued up  just they don't charge the rip-off prices that some do who shall remain nameless 

John


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

How much are we talking? We do 4 wheel alignment here at work but I want it set-up professionally.

I have brand new OE suspension and mounts, bushes ect... fitted soon so I want it set up once they are settled.


----------



## ayrshireteggy (Dec 13, 2006)

gally said:


> How much are we talking? We do 4 wheel alignment here at work but I want it set-up professionally.
> 
> I have brand new OE suspension and mounts, bushes ect... fitted soon so I want it set up once they are settled.


£45, mate. He doesn't rush and takes about an hour or so to do the job.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Very good price mate, I was expecting a lot more, I think i'll take the drive up.

It's a Racing Puma, thwe steerings it's party piece so i'd rather it was don correctly. 

Thanks for that mate.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks for letting us know!

Pro-Grip really is a great company!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Dougster said:


> Good to know they are clued up now!! LOL
> 
> They used to get a bit freaked out when the old Subaru drivers rolled up with custom settings wanting dialed in!!


WTF who is "They"?? its run by one guy John who only does alignement camber etc.

Thanks for letting us know, did you have too book in? how long did you wait for a time?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Spoke to John, yesterday fantastic sounding bloke and even thought there is a local place that comes highly recommended (Extreme Motorsport) but I think i'll take it up to John.

He used to work beside my brother in Falkirk aswell and said he fancied working on the FRP as an ex Ford Tech so be nice to take it up there. Couple of Hundred miles settling in on the new suspension/mounts and bushes then i'll make an appointment. 

He said there won't be a problem appointment wise. Cracking bloke and thanks very much for the recommendation guys.


----------



## ayrshireteggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Thanks for letting us know, did you have too book in? how long did you wait for a time?


Alright Grizzle. :wave:

I booked my car in because Tuesday mornings suited me best. I doubt you'd have to wait long, as Gally says.


----------

